# ***My very first harness***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi's 1st harness came in the mail today! It's an xs by Pinkaholic and I love the way it looks! 

I tried putting a leash on her to practice walking, but it turned into more of dragging her, lol. Practice makes perfect!!

I ordered her a buddy belt too, in purple splash, hopefully it will be here soon....















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Her hair is so fluffy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> Her hair is so fluffy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, she is one hairy little girl!! Her fur makes her look much bigger. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's such a cutie! I love her fluffy little body! Sooo adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> She's such a cutie! I love her fluffy little body! Sooo adorable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Awwww thank you Ashley!! She is growing up so fast!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pretty in pink. :love2: LOVE your baby girl.
Hope all the pups are well. Kisses to you guys.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Pretty in pink. :love2: LOVE your baby girl.
> Hope all the pups are well. Kisses to you guys.


Thanks lovely! Kisses right back at ya! Are you feeling any better??? Miss you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks lovely! Kisses right back at ya! Are you feeling any better??? Miss you.



Mental state is good/strong, body is bad/hurt. Working on it... just need rest,
haven't been getting much. Hoping to be back on here more frequently soon.
I hope you, the hubby 2 be and the furry babies are well. Hugs.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The harness looks perfect on her! She reminds me so much of my Kahlua as a puppy; like she's the diluted version of your girl!~


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

How precious! She makes me have fur-baby fever! FH said after we get married I can start looking for a new baby! She really makes me want a dark colored one! Oh and her harness is cute too!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Soooo cute! It looks gorgeous on her! Fits better than I expected. She looks so much like baby Mylo in the last picture.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She looks adorable in it! What a little fluffball!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Awww! She is so fluffy & cute! Love her in her harness! Makes me want a 2nd chi more 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Very cute!


Thanks kitty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Mental state is good/strong, body is bad/hurt. Working on it... just need rest,
> haven't been getting much. Hoping to be back on here more frequently soon.
> I hope you, the hubby 2 be and the furry babies are well. Hugs.


Get some rest doll! I wish you positive, healing, feel better soon thoughts!! Mwa!! Tell hubby to take extra good care of you or I'm gonna come do it myself!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LostLakeLua said:


> The harness looks perfect on her! She reminds me so much of my Kahlua as a puppy; like she's the diluted version of your girl!~


Thank you Kat! Kahlua is so beautiful! They do look so similar!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> How precious! She makes me have fur-baby fever! FH said after we get married I can start looking for a new baby! She really makes me want a dark colored one! Oh and her harness is cute too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Lindsay! I was kinda nervous getting a dark girl, thinking she would look like a boy, but pink really agrees with her! I can't wait to see what puppy you pick out!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Soooo cute! It looks gorgeous on her! Fits better than I expected. She looks so much like baby Mylo in the last picture.


Thanks Melissa! I'm just waiting on your BB so I can ship yours!! The fit is really great, and super adjustable. 
She sends her bf Mylo kisses....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> She looks adorable in it! What a little fluffball!


Thank you Krystal, fluffball indeed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Star's Mama said:


> Awww! She is so fluffy & cute! Love her in her harness! Makes me want a 2nd chi more
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks love!
Are you thinkin about adding a new addition???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

She is just adorable! So pretty in pink!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Lindsay! I was kinda nervous getting a dark girl, thinking she would look like a boy, but pink really agrees with her! I can't wait to see what puppy you pick out!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh she doesn't look like a boy at all! She looks like a little princess. And looking good in pink is very important! Haha yeah it's definitely going to be a little bit. I'm not really sure where to start because Chloe's breeder has moved to Idaho, and stopped breeding chihuahuas!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lupita's mom said:


> She is just adorable! So pretty in pink!


Thank you!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> Oh she doesn't look like a boy at all! She looks like a little princess. And looking good in pink is very important! Haha yeah it's definitely going to be a little bit. I'm not really sure where to start because Chloe's breeder has moved to Idaho, and stopped breeding chihuahuas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I'm sure we will all help you look for a great breeder! I wish you were closer, there are a couple really amazing ones by me!! 
Don't start too early, or you will fall in love immediately! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is a little precious Angel, so pretty in pink. I ordered my pug a buddy belt, can't wait to see how it looks on a pug.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love!
> Are you thinkin about adding a new addition???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, but hubby keep changing his mind! Its a long story and its still going on. Found the perfect one too for us.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh that Mimi!!!! So beautiful!!!! Keep posting pics please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG What a delight to wake up to those piccies - hasn't she come into her own, such a proud, upstanding little girl. The harness looks divine on her


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Ahhh! She is such a fluffball  And her harness is super cute


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> She is a little precious Angel, so pretty in pink. I ordered my pug a buddy belt, can't wait to see how it looks on a pug.


Thank you Evelyn! I've actually seen the BB's on pugs and they're adorable! Make sure to post pic for us please! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Star's Mama said:


> Yes, but hubby keep changing his mind! Its a long story and its still going on. Found the perfect one too for us.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Of course, hubbies always do that. You just gotta go get the other one anyway! Bry kept changing his too, and I just ignored him on his "no" days and loved him extra on the "yes" days until she was ready for pickup. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Luvmywinnie said:


> Oh that Mimi!!!! So beautiful!!!! Keep posting pics please
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! We need new Winnie pics too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> OMG What a delight to wake up to those piccies - hasn't she come into her own, such a proud, upstanding little girl. The harness looks divine on her


Awe thank you Di! She sure is proud and fearless, nothing like shy little Leo. She acts like she could take on anything. Last week at small dog play group, she played with all the tiny dogs and toys. I remember Leo's first play group, he hid in the corner and wouldn't come out, lol. Now if we can just master car rides, we will be in great shape. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> Ahhh! She is such a fluffball  And her harness is super cute


Thanks Hun! I think it will be a good starter harness for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Mimi is so gorgeous, she always puts a smile on my face. Tiny cutie pie!!! <3
She looks so beautiful on that harness, hot pink is the best color against a black fur.
Where did you ended up ordering the BB from?
xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Mimi is so gorgeous, she always puts a smile on my face. Tiny cutie pie!!! <3
> She looks so beautiful on that harness, hot pink is the best color against a black fur.
> Where did you ended up ordering the BB from?
> xox
> ...


Thanks doll!! I agree, hot pink really stands out on her and makes her look so girly!
I actually had a reward from woof life (every time you spend $250, you get a $25 gift card) so I used that to order all 3 buddy belts. I still want to get one from pucci and catana, they send a 20% off coupon but I want 25%, lol. 
Just so you know, this is all your fault. I was perfectly content with the buddy belts they already have and then you had to post Laska's gorgeous dogzilla BB and it was all over at that point!! I had to have it! 
Mwa!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mimi is a doll!! :love5: She could wear anything, any color, and still be adorable!! She has one of the sweetest faces I've seen! Lovely little fluff ball! 

The harness is darling. We use the Pinkaholic for Jade. I recommend it to those looking for a teeny harness.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> She is a little precious Angel, so pretty in pink. I ordered my pug a buddy belt, can't wait to see how it looks on a pug.


Evelyn I have seen pugs with BBs and they look soooooo great!
What color did you order?

look at these cuties:
View attachment 18018


I think this is not a BB but similar, look at that cute face 
View attachment 18026


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks doll!! I agree, hot pink really stands out on her and makes her look so girly!
> I actually had a reward from woof life (every time you spend $250, you get a $25 gift card) so I used that to order all 3 buddy belts. I still want to get one from pucci and catana, they send a 20% off coupon but I want 25%, lol.
> Just so you know, this is all your fault. I was perfectly content with the buddy belts they already have and then you had to post Laska's gorgeous dogzilla BB and it was all over at that point!! I had to have it!
> Mwa!!
> ...


And you, Miss Zorana, are the reason I'm using the 20% coupon at Pucci and Catana tomorrow! I contacted them and they were super nice and are ordering a BB for me and will let me add it to my order with the discount. I'm going for the cashew with crystals but might get another too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

P.S. Saw all your babies on Wooflink's fb! So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Aww, shes adorable! Love the harness! Where did you find it?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gosh she is rediculously cute, adorable and gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> P.S. Saw all your babies on Wooflink's fb! So cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Girl it looks like we are all bad influences on each other!! Lol. I'm glad you liked P&C, they're always super friendly and helpful. I cannot wait to see Odie's new harness!!!

Thanks! I decided to post them on there, I was bored....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Aww, shes adorable! Love the harness! Where did you find it?


Thank you! I actually found it on eBay for $10 including shipping! I couldn't pass it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Mimi is a doll!! :love5: She could wear anything, any color, and still be adorable!! She has one of the sweetest faces I've seen! Lovely little fluff ball!
> 
> The harness is darling. We use the Pinkaholic for Jade. I recommend it to those looking for a teeny harness.


Thanks T for your kind words!! I agree, it's really small and fits great! I think it's a great starter harness before her BB comes in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> Gosh she is rediculously cute, adorable and gorgeous!!!!


Thank you Jane!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> P.S. Saw all your babies on Wooflink's fb! So cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had to go take a look! gorgeous models!!!!

haha I like being a bad influence  I actually ordered the SL leashes from pucciandcatana they are so lovely. Mmm but they don't have many BBs, Krystal where is the cashew?

Zorana lovely pic you have on your fb <3 with your blonde hair  Love it!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

miuccias said:


> I had to go take a look! gorgeous models!!!!
> 
> haha I like being a bad influence  I actually ordered the SL leashes from pucciandcatana they are so lovely. Mmm but they don't have many BBs, Krystal where is the cashew?
> 
> Zorana lovely pic you have on your fb <3 with your blonde hair  Love it!!!


It's not on their site, but I emailed them and asked if they could get it and they checked with Buddy Belts and they can get any of them in. So i'm placing my order tomorrow and they're going to call me and add it on and give me the discount from the coupon code. So nice of them! I'm having an issue with whether or not I need a new leash! Haha, I think i'll have to make a new post and get some feedback.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Of course, hubbies always do that. You just gotta go get the other one anyway! Bry kept changing his too, and I just ignored him on his "no" days and loved him extra on the "yes" days until she was ready for pickup. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, you know when I do that, he already knows that I want something. :daisy:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I had to go take a look! gorgeous models!!!!
> 
> haha I like being a bad influence  I actually ordered the SL leashes from pucciandcatana they are so lovely. Mmm but they don't have many BBs, Krystal where is the cashew?
> 
> Zorana lovely pic you have on your fb <3 with your blonde hair  Love it!!!


Awwww thanks twin!!! That pic is like 5 or 6 years old!! I kinda miss my blonde!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! I love her baby eyes!!! She's too adorable! Can i take her home T_T


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is the most adorable ball of fur!!

She looks so cute in her harness.

I just want to cuddle her and feel her puppy fuzzzies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

